

360 Degree Holographic Display - kashif
http://www.engadget.com/2007/08/31/researchers-develop-a-360-degree-holographic-display/

======
altay
I think "holographic" is a bit of a misnomer. But that's splitting hairs --
it's still frikkin' dope.

That said, they've had a holographic video display sitting in the basement of
the MIT Media Lab for close to two decades. I never understood why the world
wasn't more excited about it. Guess it was a bit ahead of its time.

The holographic lathe was the coolest:
<http://www.media.mit.edu/spi/HHlathe.htm> . You'd use this pen to shape a
hologram of a cylinder, in real-time. The pen was a haptic interface, so you'd
feel resistance as you "carved." Basically, you'd sculpt with light. Then
you'd send your creation down the hall to the 3D printer.

I had the privilege of working in that lab for a little while. It was like
living in the future.

